# Convert AquaSuite to Whirlpool air-gap RO system



## lawsonlbi (Jan 1, 2011)

I'm installing an AquaSuite faucet onto a Whirlpool, air-gap, reverse osmosis system, anyone done this successfully?
The Whirlpool faucet has three-lines, two for the air/drain, and the AquaSuite has only one line.
One option I thought about was taking the air-gap system out of the faucet and install it into the AS faucet. This does not sound clean, but I suppose it's possible it could be bolted in, there is a lot of room in the AS faucet.
Plumbing supply told me to put in an inline check valve but this just doesn't 'feel right.'
I'd like to know the right way, this will come up again I'm sure....
Thank you!


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

About Me
Statistics
Contact Info
»
* About Me *


About lawsonlbi How did you find PlumbingZone.com? searched 'plumbinb forum' on google. this layout looked most serious of the results What is your Plumbing related field/trade: handyman
Figured I'd save you the trip, Rambo.

Now hit the button. Do it. DO IT NOW!!!!:laughing::laughing:


----------



## lawsonlbi (Jan 1, 2011)

okay guys, postings updated. Any ideas on the question are appreciated


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If you're going to use the non-air gap faucet, it's not going to be legal. I don't think there's any way around that. What I have done in the past is get a 1/4" x 3/8" coupling and connect the two drain lines together. I then loop it up as high as possible, just like you'd do with a d/w. You may have to add some tubing to allow the high loop. If that's the case, you could probably just install a 1/4" saddle valve instead of the current 3/8" and just run new 1/4" tubing to the new saddle. A check valve that small will probably just cause problems down the line. Mostly becuase that drain line isn't supposed to be under pressure all the time and I'd be worried about putting back pressure on the check valve on the membrane.

If you're wanting to stay legal, I think you need to find another faucet.






Paul


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

It is quite obvious this guy is not a plumber. 

ESPECIALLY if he is asking the freaking counterman at the supply house how to protect the health of his customers. Put a check valve in it. Give me a break. If it "dosent feel right", it prolly ain't.

Call a plumber dude, before you make someone sick, or worse.


----------



## lawsonlbi (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks Rocksteady, we'll go the new-faucet route. It's a rehab that we'll flip so we can just switch with another, but too bad because the Moen looks better. My concern with the loop is that the counter is thick so the sink could fill past the loop.

RealLivePlumber, if I don't know something I'll ask, and I've never run across this before with an RO system.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I tried this once, "mixing" RO faucets and it does not work. Customer wanted a white only spout, found one on ebay and that's where all the problems started.


First one I get, I break one of the brass barbs, $66 later I'm double spending, charging once.

I had to alter the one line going into the faucet, I get a call 8 months later that there's leaking under the sink.

I go, can't find the leak, it disappears for 4 months. Then it comes back. I find it... 

The water from the discharge is moving through the Air Gap like it is supposed to but there's resistance, even though the proprietary tubing was used and it matches the barbs, perfectly. Also installed the flow restrictor like it was designed to be back at the manifold of the RO system.

Water just gradually 'leaks' out of that Air Gap hole, runs down around the base, and is making it to the floor of the cabinet.

I tell the customer that we MUST bring that original spout back that came with the RO system to get this problem resolved, because another white RO faucet isn't the cure.

Of course, 12 months of using this RO system and they are hooked on that water for cooking and beverages.

IF, I would of said "No, I cannot find a white RO faucet" I could of saved myself a lot of headaches and a bad situation that unfolded.


This is why I refuse to buy these units, complete units. I learned from this mistake, might of cost me a customer most likely and it's because the times before the changes to the faucet worked, but not this one. 

It has cost me more time than the job was ever worth and set the rule for never mixing products just because they are looking for color preference.

Get the product, we'll install it. Nothing else is acceptable at this point.


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

lawsonlbi said:


> Thanks Rocksteady, we'll go the new-faucet route. It's a rehab that we'll flip so we can just switch with another, but too bad because the Moen looks better. My concern with the loop is that the counter is thick so the sink could fill past the loop.
> 
> RealLivePlumber, if I don't know something I'll ask, and I've never run across this before with an RO system.


 SO you will do it right for the photo shoot...then stiff the buyer with the illegal install?

Air gaps for RO drains have been code around here for at least 10 years. I am surprised the YOU are so surprised.


----------

